# Lighting my tank.



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is my current setup:

4 Current 150 watt MH with 6500K bulbs

They are on my 48x24x30 tall tank. I've changed my timers to run numbers 1 and 3 7 am-4pm and number 2 and 4 12pm-8pm. I get a 4 hour burst of light but can see my tank the rest of the time. I'm using the EI method of dosing also. Trying to reduce the algea that builds on my glass.

Craig


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Cut down on the light. Your running 13 hours...sounds like an aweful long time to me.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

you should cut back to about 4 hours a day until you get the algae in control.
then you would never really need any more then 7 to 10 hours of light, 7 to 8 being more realistic.
Plants have to rest like you and or I. They are only really "alive" for about 7 to 9 hours, then they shut down and go to sleep (not really) but they stop using the light and Co2, so any time you run your light beyond that period, you are giving light to Algae.

I you want the light on so you can see inside the tank, you can get some very low wattage, low output lights to brighten up the tank for you to look at in the evening.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I've gotten rid of most of the algae and here is my new schedule:

10am-1pm lights 1 & 3
1pm-3pm all 4
3pm-6pm lights 2 & 4

I will run my moon lights prior and use matural light to view the tank during the day and moonlights for a few hrs afterwords to view the plants and fish.

Craig


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You could run the moon lights the entire time the other lights are off with out any threat of algae outbreaks, that is if they are the 3/4 or 1 watt moon lights.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

If your at work during the day, adjust your times so that the lights don't even come on until later in the afternoon. Just a thought..


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

K20A2 said:


> If your at work during the day, adjust your times so that the lights don't even come on until later in the afternoon. Just a thought..


Thought about that I just like to keep the plants on a normal schedule. I can also see the tank quite well with the 12 moonlights 3 on each pendant.

Craig


----------

